

Pixy (CMUcam5): a fast, easy-to-use vision sensor - bockris
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/254449872/pixy-cmucam5-a-fast-easy-to-use-vision-sensor

======
richlegrand
They announced that they will add face detection/tracking. This sensor is
fully open--- software, firmware, hardware, schematics, PCB layout, everything

